# Davenport, IA - GM Fleet Flex Wiring



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

F/S GM Fleet Flex Wiring Harness, 3 port ISO module truck side only no controller came off 04 Chevy 3500 New 3 years ago Sold Truck and buyer didnt want plow mounts or wiring!
Call or text 563-212-3871 with reasonable offers buyer pays shipping and PayPal fees


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

mr.lawn works said:


> F/S GM Fleet Flex Wiring Harness, 3 port ISO module truck side only no controller came off 04 Chevy 3500 New 3 years ago Sold Truck and buyer didnt want plow mounts or wiring!
> Call or text 563-212-3871 with reasonable offers buyer pays shipping and PayPal fees


Interested.
I'm texting you from 217-971-9110


----------

